# i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)



## Galaxy90 (19. August 2017)

*i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*

Guten Tag,  will meine CPU köpfen i7 4770k und es wird ja geraten die Kontakte zu isolieren damit das Flüssigmetall nicht darauf kommt und es zum Kurzschluss führt da es ja Strom leitet.
Habe gelesen, dass man dafür einfach nicht leitende Wärmeleitpaste benutzen kann.
Wäre auch ein solcher Silikon Kleber möglich oder leitet dieser bzw wären andere Probleme zu befürchten weil er ja hart wird ?

UHU Hochtemperatur Silikon - 80 ml

Wäre für jeden Rat dankbar bzw Vor und Nachteile und ob man es überhaupt braucht wenn man vorsichtig ist mit dem Flüssigmetall.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Darkscream (19. August 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*

Du kannst ja die Umgebung mit Malerband abdecken beim Auftragen. Nicht richtig festdrücken damit es nur minimal haftet und vor dem Deckel drauf machen wieder abziehen.
Wenn dann würde ich nur Wärmeleitpaste aufragen. Beim Silikon eher sparen, nicht das es den Abstand wieder vergrößert beim fest werden.


----------



## Atma (19. August 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*

Zum Isolieren der Kontakte ist Kapton Band am besten geeignet. Leitet nicht, robust, sehr hitzebeständig und bei Bedarf leicht ablösbar. Problem wird eher sein, dass es sich nicht lohnt für eine einmalige Anwendung Kapton Band zu kaufen


----------



## Tilfred (19. August 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*



Atma schrieb:


> Zum Isolieren der Kontakte ist Kapton Band am besten geeignet. Leitet nicht, robust, sehr hitzebeständig und bei Bedarf leicht ablösbar. Problem wird eher sein, dass es sich nicht lohnt für eine einmalige Anwendung Kapton Band zu kaufen



Bei 1-3 Euro pro jeweiliger Rolle wäre das zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Atma (19. August 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Bei 1-3 Euro pro jeweiliger Rolle wäre das zu verschmerzen.


Das ist richtig, es würde dann halt ungenutzt rumliegen  Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Wassersucht (21. August 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*

Der Profi (also ich ) benutzt für solche kleinen Dinge gerne einen Acrylharz-Stift.
Diesen zum Beispiel: CW 3300 C: Acrylisolierlack im Stiftspender, klar bei reichelt elektronik
Einfach die betreffenden Stellen benetzen (bisschen auf den Stift drücken und tupfen), wenige Minuten trocknen lassen und schon kannst du mit deinem Flüssigmetall sorglos loslegen. Der Lack bleibt für immer drauf. 

Ist aber recht teuer, wenn man sonst nichts mit anzufangen weiß.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (10. November 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*

Bei meinem 7700k hab ich Wärmeleitpaste genommen. Das funktioniert super.
Die optischordentlichere Methode wäre mit einem Hitzebeständigen Kleber isolieren.
Habe ich schon öfter von gehört und sollte keine Probleme geben (Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Spexxos (10. November 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Bei meinem 7700k hab ich Wärmeleitpaste genommen. Das funktioniert super.
> Die optischordentlichere Methode wäre mit einem Hitzebeständigen Kleber isolieren.
> Habe ich schon öfter von gehört und sollte keine Probleme geben (Angaben ohne Gewähr)



Normalerweise antworte ich nicht bei Leichenschändung, aber das mit der Wärmeleitpaste muss man definitiv präzisieren. Auf keinen Fall darf die Paste leitfähig sein, sonst heißt es Bye Bye. Ja, das sollte jeder mit gesunden Menschenverstand erraten haben, aber das hier ist das Internet, also...

Bessere Lösung:
UHU Hochtemperatur-Silikon (Schwarz, 80 ml, Bis ca. +180 degC) | BAUHAUS

Und jetzt sollten wir den Thread zurück zur Ruhe betten.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (10. November 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*



Spexxos schrieb:


> Normalerweise antworte ich nicht bei Leichenschändung, aber das mit der Wärmeleitpaste muss man definitiv präzisieren. Auf keinen Fall darf die Paste leitfähig sein, sonst heißt es Bye Bye. Ja, das sollte jeder mit gesunden Menschenverstand erraten haben, aber das hier ist das Internet, also...



Du hast natürlich Recht. Ich habe die MX-2 benutzt.


----------



## IICARUS (10. November 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*

Silikon soll aber zum isolieren auch nicht gut sein, da bestimmt Inhaltsstoffe des Silikon die Kondensatoren angreifen können.
Normale WLP ist normalerweise nicht leitfähig. Dennoch können in manchen WLPs Kleinstmengen von Leitfähigem Material vorhanden sein.
Daher kommt es auf die WLP mit an, auch wenn es keine schöne Lösung ist.

Bei solch hochwertigen Umbauten sollte Geld keine Rolle spielen, denn eine neue CPU kostet mehr.
Für mich ist daher Kapton Band die beste Lösung neben Lacke die auch zum isolieren genutzt werden können.

Nagellack soll angeblich auch gehen, habe ich mal gelesen.

@Plata_o_Plomo
Bei deinem 7700K hast du keine Kondensatoren wie Beispielsweise bei einem 4770k.
Einzig alleine vier Prüfpunkte hast du mit darunter. Diese aber ab zukleben ist nicht verkehrt. In meinem Fall habe ich da nichts ab geklebt, da ich nicht viel Flüssigmetall verwendet habe und sich diese Prüfpunkte auch nicht direkt neben der DIE befinden.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (10. November 2017)

*AW: i7 Haswell 4770k Köpfen (PCB Kontakte isolieren)*



IICARUS schrieb:


> @Plata_o_Plomo
> Bei deinem 7700K hast du keine Kondensatoren wie Beispielsweise bei einem 4770k.
> Einzig alleine vier Prüfpunkte hast du mit darunter. Diese aber ab zukleben ist nicht verkehrt. In meinem Fall habe ich da nichts ab geklebt, da ich nicht viel Flüssigmetall verwendet habe und sich diese Prüfpunkte auch nicht direkt neben der DIE befinden.



Genau, Kondensatoren habe ich oben keine. Trotzdem bin ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen, auch wenn ich nicht viel LM genommen habe.


----------

